# Dell verweigert Garantietausch



## rackcity (30. September 2019)

Hallo,

Habe mir im Feb diesen Jahres einen neuen Monitor gekauft -> Dell S2719DGF ab €' '372,58 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Lief bis dato auch einwandfrei. 

Das der Monitor wenn er warm ist das knacksen anfängt ließ mich auch kalt.. bis gestern..

knacks knack und ich hatte unten links einen Riss im Monitor.

Also rief ich bei meinem Händler an.. Dieser schickte mich zur Dell Hotline. Dort angekommen sprach ich mit einer jungen Dame die scheinbar irgendwo im Kosovo mit einem Funkgerät sitzt und mit mir Kommunizieren wollte. Als ich weitergeleitet wurde hatte ich wenigstens einen netten jungen Herren am Telefon der fließend Deutsch sprach und nicht durch eine Blechdose telefonierte. 

Das Ende vom Lied: Kein Garantiefall, kein Austausch. 

Hat man da wirklich keine Chance irgendwie etwas machen zu können? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.. 430€ in den Sand gesetzt für einen Schaden den ich NICHT verursacht habe?!

Grüße und eventuell habt ihr ja noch eine Idee..


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2019)

Normalerweise solltest du doch deine Garantieansprüche beim Händler einfordern und nicht beim Hersteller...


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. September 2019)

Eigentlich hast du standardmäßig 36 Monate Garantie. Würde dort nochmal anrufen und dich ordentlich beschweren, eventuell per Mail. Die 2080 bei meiner HP Z1 G5 ist mir letzte Woche auch abgeraucht, klarer Garantiefall Austausch und fertig. Sollte bei Dell doch auch möglich sein..


----------



## Inzersdorfer (30. September 2019)

@compisucher: A Schas, 

Garantie = freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, kann an Bedingungen geknüpft werden,

Gewährleistung = gesetzlich Geregelt, 24 Monate, Verkäufer muss hier geradestehen, wesentliche Einschränkung: in den ersten 6 Monaten nach dem Kauf muß im Schadensfall der Händler nachweisen das die Ware bei Übergabe in einwandfreiem Zustand war, in den anschließenden 18 Monaten müsste der Käufer nachweisen das der Schaden bereits bei der Übergabe vorhanden war.

Hier sind leider bereits 7 Monate vergangen, um den Gewährleistungsanspruch durchzusetzen muss hier ein technisches Gutachten erstellt werden, das würde wohl mehr kosten als der Monitor.

Warum Dell die Garantie verweigert wär auch interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Atma (30. September 2019)

rackcity schrieb:


> Das Ende vom Lied: Kein Garantiefall, kein Austausch.


Mit welcher Begründung seitens Dell? Deine Beschreibung wirkt irgendwie unvollständig und weckt den Eindruck, dass du uns Infos vorenthältst. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Dell Support gemacht. Selbst ein Monitor der kurz vorm Ende der Garantiezeit plötzlich einen Defekt aufwies, wurde anstandslos, schnell und unkompliziert getauscht.


----------



## rackcity (1. Oktober 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung seitens Dell? Deine Beschreibung wirkt irgendwie unvollständig und weckt den Eindruck, dass du uns Infos vorenthältst. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Dell Support gemacht. Selbst ein Monitor der kurz vorm Ende der Garantiezeit plötzlich einen Defekt aufwies, wurde anstandslos, schnell und unkompliziert getauscht.



Ne, wirkt nicht unvollständig. Ich war nur sehr geladen 

Am Telefon wurde mir bereits gesagt das es sich bei Kratzern (ist für mich ein Sprung und kein Kratzer) allgemein immer schwer ist herauszufinden ob es ein defekt ist oder nicht. Dementsprechend können sie da aber nichts machen.


Es gab allerdings eine für mich zwar schwer zu erklärende Wendung:

Der Monitor wird getauscht. Wieso? Keine Ahnung. Erst wird komplett abgeblockt und darauf verwiesen das es durch Eigenverschulden auch passieren hätte können.. Und nun möchte man ihn doch auf einmal tauschen.

Ente gut, alles gut. Allerdings verstehe ich die Wende noch immer nicht..


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Oktober 2019)

Naja, da hat sich ein Mitarbeiter für Dich eingesetzt und dann wurde auf Kulanz doch der Umtausch angeleiert. Interessehalber, kannst Du ein Foto vom Sprung machen, würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, da wir einige dieser Modelle bei mir an der Arbeit verwenden.


----------



## rackcity (2. Oktober 2019)

Jo, hier ein Bild:

Fängt genau am Ende vom schwarzen Rand (Display) an und geht rüber.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Oktober 2019)

Normalerweise ist Dell sehr schnell und bietet auch ein guten Service, viel besser als andere Hersteller. Jeder Hersteller würde sich bei Eigenverschulden dagegen stellen und wahrscheinlich ging Dell zunächst auch davon aus. Aber gut das der Monitor nun doch noch ausgetauscht wird. Kann aber auch gut verstehen das man etwas frustriert ist wenn Probleme entstehen.

Im übrigen lauft alles aus den Niederlade aus und in Holland spricht nicht jeder perfekt Deutsch.
Das Austausch Gerät wird auch aus den Niederlande versendet.

Ich hatte mit meinem Dell letztes Jahr auch ein defekt und gekauft hatte ich den Monitor über das Outlet von Alternate. Viele Hersteller würden hier auch abweisen da Zweitkäufer und nicht Erstkäufer. Gewährleistungfall konnte man auch knicken da der defekt erst 9 Monate später auftrat. Nachdem ich 2 Tage später jemanden erreicht ging es dann recht schnell, ich bekam am nächsten Tag aus den Niederlande ein neuen Monitor zugestellt und im selbem Karton musste ich mein Monitor einpacken der dann auch am nächsten Tag von UPS abgeholt wurde. Das einige was sie hierzu haben mussten war eine Service-Nummer die sich auf der Rückseite des Monitors befindet. Es hat sie nicht interessiert ob ich Zweitkäufer bin und genauso wenig haben sie eine Rechnungskopie haben wollen.

Ach so, die zwei Tage zuvor entstanden dadurch weil mein Monitor an einem Samstag defekt ging und am Wochenende niemand erreicht wird und Montags meldete sich auch noch niemand.


----------



## rackcity (6. Oktober 2019)

Die Dame hat sich stark aus dem asiatischen Raum angehört.. Das Paket kam auch nicht aus NL, bei mir zumindest nicht. War ne deutsche Adresse.


----------

